# Snapper Madnes



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Had a phenomenal day on the water catching our limit of Red Snapper. Fished "the spot" a good 20+ mikes offshore. Not exactly a smooth ride, but the results made it worth the pounding.
The crew of four landed four snapper over 20lbs! Two more snappers went at 15 lbs and two were about 8 lbs (Sorry Uncle Harry, ha). The bonus catch was the 28lb cobia yours truly caught. Added a couple of King Mackerel for the smoker.
Good Luck to you all!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang fine day capt!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

they are some BIG snapper!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats on the big snappers


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Good size snappers there!


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

SoCal619 said:


> Good size snappers there!


Thanks all.
Hey SoCal, I'm a transplanted San Diego native. The 619 used to be a huge area code. Where you from?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang rite!! Nice!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Originally south San Diego just north of San Ysidro and than moved to Chula Vista than out here in 2008. What about you?


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

*SD*

Grew up in Clairemont. Fished and surfed the Pacific for 2o years. Adapting well to gulf fishing. Had some real good help along the way.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

*Smoked Dip*

On another note. Made up a batch of smoked King Mackerel. Decided to try out Jason's dip recipe he posted. Turned out great and was a big hit at work today.:thumbup: Good thing I have more smoked mackerel for another batch!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

How did you catch the cobia?


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Great catch!!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Catching them on Root Beer now...... Secrets out!


----------



## fivestar (Mar 6, 2012)

*Nice haul!*

:thumbup: What did you catch the cobia with? I have seen tons but they just dont want to eat. Still trying to land my first of the year


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Island24 said:


> How did you catch the cobia?


Just blind squirrel luck on the cobia. We started fishing live bait, but switched to frozen cigar minnows when the live bait ran out. Caught the cobia on cigar minnow. go figure.


----------



## MATOU TOO (Apr 2, 2009)

You know you are catching when it takes a forklift to unload the cooler.


----------

